# "What film and/or show was it?" Thread



## Para (May 28, 2009)

Ever catch part of a film or TV show and never found out what it was? 

Maybe you remember a scene in a film that's part of a series (like a Friday the 13th movie maybe), or an episode of a TV show, and you want to know which one it was? Post what you remember about it and we'll try to help you out!

I made this thread on another forum and it seems to have helped a few people so far, so I figured I should make it here.

Helpful links:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 28, 2009)

I remember this film I saw ages about these two people attending a private school in New Zealand, they fall in love etc and for the life of me I could never remember the name of it, I saw it once and I was in love with the movie but I've never seen or heard of it ever again


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 28, 2009)

Query #2

*Plot:* Fantasy setting. Prince fell in love with common girl. Witch did not approve. Casted spell on prince and turned him evil. Girl finds out how to break spell with help of magicky creatures.

*Note:* I saw this before 2003. Could be either series or a movie, don't remember.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2009)

Good idea for a thread, I might finally get the answer I've wanted.

I remember as a kid once my parents let me stay up late and watch a horror movie on TV. Some of the things I could remember was it had to do with an old mansion with a grave outside and inside there lived a ghost. A girl moves in and sees all this crazy going around and finds this book which has a gem 'key' on the cover which unlocks a hidden door in a room.

I watched this years ago and remembered having nightmares as a kid.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Good idea for a thread, I might finally get the answer I've wanted.
> 
> I remember as a kid once my parents let me stay up late and watch a horror movie on TV. Some of the things I could remember was it had to do with an old mansion with a grave outside and inside there lived a ghost. A girl moves in and sees all this crazy going around and finds this book which has a gem 'key' on the cover which unlocks a hidden door in a room.
> 
> ...



How old were you when you saw it? Any idea how old the movie is?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2009)

Under 1o years old.

I have no idea about how old the movie was.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2009)

Some more info I remember.

The stone gem taken from the book fitted into a pattern on the wall to unlock the hidden door.


----------



## Cronos (Jun 18, 2009)

so i saw this film recently, well i think it was a documentary about bildenberg and i only saw like the last quarter of it and i would really like to see the rest of it


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 22, 2009)

The movie with all the kids cheating on SAT


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Ryuk said:


> The movie with all the kids cheating on SAT



Animal House?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 26, 2009)

Ryuk said:


> The movie with all the kids cheating on SAT



The Perfect Score. There's the tv movie, Cheaters. But they were cheating for some academic competition not the SATs though.



Chee said:


> Animal House?



Naw, they were already in college trying to pass their finals.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah, okay              .


----------



## Chlorine (Jul 7, 2009)

Wenger fails, Rafa rules.

I must know.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 7, 2009)

It was an cartoon film, about Christopher Columbus on his search for the new land.

And accompanying him is a termite, who actually suggested him the idea that the world was round.

Much thanks to anyone who can tell me the film.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It was an cartoon film, about Christopher Columbus on his search for the new land.
> 
> And accompanying him is a termite, who actually suggested him the idea that the world was round.
> 
> Much thanks to anyone who can tell me the film.




The Magic Voyage


There is this film I watched over 10 years ago when I was small. I think it's a post-apocalyptic movie because I remember all the people in the world (or could be just the city) were missing, except for the few main characters, for some reason. It's as if they had all suddenly vanished into thin air, leaving the cars in the middle of the roads, the food on the tables, etc. (can't remember the exact details) 

Oh, and iirc, the film started with the main characters taking a flight and then the plane met a turbulence or something. (I'm not very sure about this part. It's probably a false memory inserted in my brain by the _Lost_ >_>) Anyway, if the memory about the plane was real, I think it could be a story about the plane being caught in a wormhole and entering another dimension (which sort of explains the absence of humans), or it could be totally something else lol.

Another clue is that it has a sequel, and I remember at the end of the sequel there were many flying winged-monsters or aliens which came out of nowhere. (O_o) Probably, those monsters had eaten all the humans, I dunno. 

Anyway, if anyone had seen a similar film or if any of the scenes rings a bell, please inform me. Much appreciated. xD;-;


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 8, 2009)

Yasha said:


> The Magic Voyage
> 
> 
> There is this film I watched over 10 years ago when I was small. I think it's a post-apocalyptic movie because I remember all the people in the world (or could be just the city) were missing, except for the few main characters, for some reason. It's as if they had all suddenly vanished into thin air, leaving the cars in the middle of the roads, the food on the tables, etc. (can't remember the exact details)
> ...



Sounds like Stephen King's  The Langoliers . It has everything in it that you mentioned. It's a 3 episode mini series. So that explains the sequel.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Sounds like Stephen King's  The Langoliers . It has everything in it that you mentioned. It's a 3 episode mini series. So that explains the sequel.




Yes, that's it!!! Oh my gosh, I never thought I would ever find out what film it's with so little info left in my memory. Thank you so much!!!

 It's available on youtube, I think I'm gonna watch it again for nostalgia's sake, despite its low rating. 

Edit: There is another film I'm looking for. I also watched it around 10 years ago. It's about a girl and a creepy forest with strange creatures behind her house. I think it's a horror movie. I'm afraid I only remember as much.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 11, 2009)

a guy was on a table near a window and a giant Robot wheels on into the room and blasts him with its machine guns. its very vague but its all I remember. its also at LEAST a movie 6 years old because it was when I was at most, 10 years old.

another movie had a guy that was in some sort of chamber and the people outside told him he needed to insert some giant needle into his heart. no idea when I saw this movie.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 30, 2009)

What is that movie where Jessica Biel is a stripper?


----------



## Barinax (Aug 10, 2009)

Guy and girl in elevator.
Stop at 13th floor. They make out.
Then the girl does something weird and the guy's cheeks start glowing.
(Girl likely to be vampire.)
Then he is found dead.
Likely to be a TV series. At first, for some reason, it was Law and Order the channel might have switched) but I don't think they... deal with supernatural things...
Any idea? 



soviet rahsia said:


> Query #2
> 
> *Plot:* Fantasy setting. Prince fell in love with common girl. Witch did not approve. Casted spell on prince and turned him evil. Girl finds out how to break spell with help of magicky creatures.
> 
> *Note:* I saw this before 2003. Could be either series or a movie, don't remember.


Is it animated? It's not... Barbie of Swan Lake? I haven't seen it so I can't be sure; I just stumbled upon it on Wikipedia.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Aug 10, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> What is that movie where Jessica Biel is a stripper?


Powder Blue.


Barinax said:


> Is it animated? It's not... Barbie of Swan Lake? I haven't seen it so I can't be sure; I just stumbled upon it on Wikipedia.


No, it was a live action movie.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Aug 13, 2009)

Its a war movie about a Russian who became a sniper.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 13, 2009)

Enemy at the Gates?


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2009)

a war movie with Nicholas Cage where he's almost deaf in one ear and gets assigned to a native code-breaker whom he's supposed to kill if in danger of getting captured

Anyone know that one?


----------



## Para (Oct 4, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


> a war movie with Nicholas Cage where he's almost deaf in one ear and gets assigned to a native code-breaker whom he's supposed to kill if in danger of getting captured
> 
> Anyone know that one?



Windtalkers?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 4, 2009)

Para said:


> Windtalkers?



yeah thanks.it was windtalkers.i loved the movie.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2009)

it is a Japanese movie, where the main guy is a killer. he also acts like a lawyer to steal money, and his wife has some sort of affair with the main guys father. and he goes to a hotel where he gets a hooker from the owners. and a girl that works in the hotel fall in love with him leaving his boyfriend. i saw it on the IFC channel a while ago.  anyone else seen it and know the name.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw a film many years ago in which a group of boys approximately eleven or twelve years in age were walking along a street and happened upon a house whose owner was moving away and thus clearing out their possessions. The boys see a large box, begin to rummage through it, and produce several magazines that are implied to be _Playboy_ magazines or similar magazines with explicit nudity and sexual content. The boys read through the magazines and make exclamations such as "Wow!'" and "Why would anyone throw these away?" One boy opens a magazine to the centerfold, holds it up for the others to see, and says, "Hey, look! It's your mother!" The other boys chase after him angrily.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 4, 2010)

this film, i can't even tell what language it was in, i think it was tibetan, where a traveller wanting to go to america meets an apple seller, a monk, and an old man and his daughter on a mountain road. as no car came to hitchhike the monk started telling a story of how a young man got lost in the woods, then got saved by an old and, and lived at his hut for weeks. he eventually ended up poisoning the old man to run away with his young wife, who ends up falling into a river and drowning. then turns out he was hallucinating about getting lost from drink his younger brother gave him. then cuts back to modern day where the traveller realises that he is relectant to leave the young daughter of the old man, but finally decided to leave when a ride came.

another film, think it was from hong kong or something, all i remember is someguy getting chopped up by an invisible ghost with a chainsaw in the elevator. and other guys getting decapitated with a fan, also in the elevator. there's also a couple of dudes trying to catch a ghost with gladwrap.


----------



## Sid (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm looking for the title of a film I saw a few years ago.

I believe it was a french-canadian film. Plot revolved around a guy who wakes up with (partial) amnesia and goes out to find out what happened/get his memory back, I guess? I don't remember much of the plot.

arthouse kinda film


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2010)

I need help with a movie title... I hope maybe some of you have seen this old animated film. I watched it when I was maybe 7-9, so it must be before of 1993:

Is about the human race living in tunnels digging away from the surface. Their skin is almost blue and pale and they reverted back to a tribal stage. After so many generations, they didn't really know why were they digging down but did it anyway. The idea of going up was kind of a Taboo. Then a kid and his friends decide to know investigate and try to get to the surface. In the way up, they find another group of humans who have still some technology but they are fascists. The world had been in a nuclear war and thats why everyone went down fleeing the radiation. The bad guys try to stop them from reaching the surface and they loose most of the group. Only two of the kids manage to get leave and the movie ends up with them enjoying a new world and getting a pink skin tone thanks to the sunlight (one of them was mute) and find a big bird flying away (symbolizing their new freedom).

From the guys who didn't make it to the surface, there was a girl who had a Walkman and thought that when you hear the music they dreamed of a better place. There was another guy who was very dumb and both of them end up like brainwashed zombies by the fascist bad guys.


I believe the movie is from outside USA because it was very crude (not sure though). Any idea of the title of this movie??


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 16, 2010)

soulnova said:


> I need help with a movie title... I hope maybe some of you have seen this old animated film. I watched it when I was maybe 7-9, so it must be before of 1993:
> 
> maybe you can search it here bro


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2010)

swindleroz said:


> soulnova said:
> 
> 
> > I need help with a movie title... I hope maybe some of you have seen this old animated film. I watched it when I was maybe 7-9, so it must be before of 1993:
> ...


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 17, 2010)

soulnova said:


> swindleroz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll try and check back here. At least it shows other countries' films. xD
> ...


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 17, 2010)

soulnova said:


> I need help with a movie title... I hope maybe some of you have seen this old animated film. I watched it when I was maybe 7-9, so it must be before of 1993:
> 
> Is about the human race living in tunnels digging away from the surface. Their skin is almost blue and pale and they reverted back to a tribal stage. After so many generations, they didn't really know why were they digging down but did it anyway. The idea of going up was kind of a Taboo. Then a kid and his friends decide to know investigate and try to get to the surface. In the way up, they find another group of humans who have still some technology but they are fascists. The world had been in a nuclear war and thats why everyone went down fleeing the radiation. The bad guys try to stop them from reaching the surface and they loose most of the group. Only two of the kids manage to get leave and the movie ends up with them enjoying a new world and getting a pink skin tone thanks to the sunlight (one of them was mute) and find a big bird flying away (symbolizing their new freedom).
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]gylNJIiyAqM[/YOUTUBE]

This has to be it. Blue peeps under ground.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2010)

ZOMG THANK YOU!! THIS IS IT!!


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

What is the original movie this gif edit comes from?  If anyone knows.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> What is the original movie this gif edit comes from?  If anyone knows.



Halloween 2 ... the Rob Zombie version. 

lol @ the gif


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks 

Another question actually, good thing too since I forgot to check this thread.  Anyway the movie is one with a twist ending, basically it's this guy that gets a surprise for his birthday but then all of the sudden everyone is trying to kill him and hunt him down and he thinks that it was his brother iirc.  In the end, it all turns out to be some thing to make him appreciate life more.

Edit: Nevermind, someone answered me already, The Game.


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 16, 2010)

Girl said:


> this film, i can't even tell what language it was in, i think it was tibetan, where a traveller wanting to go to america meets an apple seller, a monk, and an old man and his daughter on a mountain road. as no car came to hitchhike the monk started telling a story of how a young man got lost in the woods, then got saved by an old and, and lived at his hut for weeks. he eventually ended up poisoning the old man to run away with his young wife, who ends up falling into a river and drowning. then turns out he was hallucinating about getting lost from drink his younger brother gave him. then cuts back to modern day where the traveller realises that he is relectant to leave the young daughter of the old man, but finally decided to leave when a ride came.



Travellers and Magicians


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember watching a movie some years ago about some pregnant woman in a country where there is a war going on. It was one of those russian....or close to russian countries or something. Anyways, I think she is Muslim.....not sure though, and the enemy catches her and starts abusing her. They plan on killing her, but a fellow soldier, or it could be a UN peacekeeper kills the guys who are about to kill her. Throughout the movie, he tries to help her get to safety. She gives birth to the baby and they are all on the run. 

There is one scene near the end where the woman gets captured in order to save her baby, who is with the guy. She and a group of people are about to be shot and the guy with the baby are close by hiding. The baby starts crying and the mom starts singing to sooth it so no one hears it. Once the mom is shot, the baby starts to cry again and the enemy hears it faintly and start coming close by. The guy has no choice but to hold his hand over the babies mouth and nose so it can't breath and cry. It ends up suffocating and stops breathing. The enemy leaves and the guy manages to somehow give CPR to the baby reviving it. They get to safety in the end and I think he takes it to an orphanage, but not sure if he then decides to keep it.

It was a very moving movie, and I would like to see it again.

Anybody know this movie?


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a cartoon film about some kind of troll guy. They called him something similar to Prackagori but google yields no hits. I only really remember one scene, where a human (think he was a friend of the troll guy) walks in a long corridor with lots of doors that open for him. I think the friend was dressed as a construction worker.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I remember watching a movie some years ago about some pregnant woman in a country where there is a war going on. It was one of those russian....or close to russian countries or something. Anyways, I think she is Muslim.....not sure though, and the enemy catches her and starts abusing her. They plan on killing her, but a fellow soldier, or it could be a UN peacekeeper kills the guys who are about to kill her. Throughout the movie, he tries to help her get to safety. She gives birth to the baby and they are all on the run.
> 
> There is one scene near the end where the woman gets captured in order to save her baby, who is with the guy. She and a group of people are about to be shot and the guy with the baby are close by hiding. The baby starts crying and the mom starts singing to sooth it so no one hears it. Once the mom is shot, the baby starts to cry again and the enemy hears it faintly and start coming close by. The guy has no choice but to hold his hand over the babies mouth and nose so it can't breath and cry. It ends up suffocating and stops breathing. The enemy leaves and the guy manages to somehow give CPR to the baby reviving it. They get to safety in the end and I think he takes it to an orphanage, but not sure if he then decides to keep it.
> 
> ...




I think  is what you're looking for.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 6, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I think  is what you're looking for.



Yup, thats it. Thanks


----------



## Danky (Mar 14, 2010)

I saw this movie recently. It was shot in a Documentary style and it was about 9/11. The main character goes to Iraq (or some middle eastern country) to look for Osama Bin Laden so that he can capture him. He goes with a translator/friend and the camera man. 

They eventually get a main lead to find Osama and the main characters get into a few gun fights and eventually the translator gets shot by Osama riding by on Horse Back. 

The movie ends with the Main Character running away from his holding-cell/cave with guns a blazing. The movie stops when he goes out of site from the inside of the cave. 

After this we find out that the main character's wife was killed in the 9/11 attacks and was on the plane. 


I saw this movie extremely recently (like 3 or 4 months ago) but I think it was made in 2005. It was part of a marathon which included a movie along the title of "The Fox Hunting Club" which was about 3 guys, two of which are ex-reporters for the "War of Iraq" and a newbie, One of the reporters has a mental breakdown and is fired. The three attempt to find Osama's second in command war general so that one of the reporters can get revenge. 

Yeah I forgot the name of that one too.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 15, 2010)

Danky said:


> I saw this movie recently. It was shot in a Documentary style and it was about 9/11. The main character goes to Iraq (or some middle eastern country) to look for Osama Bin Laden so that he can capture him. He goes with a translator/friend and the camera man.
> 
> They eventually get a main lead to find Osama and the main characters get into a few gun fights and eventually the translator gets shot by Osama riding by on Horse Back.
> 
> ...







Danky said:


> I saw this movie extremely recently (like 3 or 4 months ago) but I think it was made in 2005. It was part of a marathon which included a movie along the title of "The Fox Hunting Club" which was about 3 guys, two of which are ex-reporters for the "War of Iraq" and a newbie, *One of the reporters has a mental breakdown and is fired.* The three attempt to find Osama's second in command war general so that one of the reporters can get revenge.
> 
> Yeah I forgot the name of that one too.



Sounds like .


----------



## Danky (Mar 15, 2010)

^ Yep, those are it. Thanks . I hope Hollywood Video has them.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 4, 2010)

I saw this movie five years ago or something like that, and I only remember one scene. There is a man who takes a watermelon inside his mouth and goes behind a kid, scares him and gets sprayed with some poison or something. I think the scene was outside in a small garden labyrinth. That's all I remember from the movie, and I think it was a comedy. 

Anyone?


----------



## Barinax (Apr 5, 2010)

?

I kinda just looked it up now so I'm not sure lol


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2010)

Godfather 1 has a scene similar to that (when Vito Corleone was playing with his grandson just before he died), but I guess that's not what you're looking for.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 5, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Godfather 1 has a scene similar to that (when Vito Corleone was playing with his grandson just before he died), but I guess that's not what you're looking for.



lmao, when i think about it you are absolutly right 

//edit


> I saw this movie five years ago or something like that, and I only remember one scene. There is a man who takes a watermelon inside his mouth and goes behind a kid, scares him and gets sprayed with some poison or something. I think the scene was outside in a small garden labyrinth. That's all I remember from the movie, and I think it was a comedy.
> 
> Anyone?



browsed my movies and found it, thanks for Yasha's tip:


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2010)

^Haha, I had a feeling it might be a spoof of Godfather 1.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 5, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> lmao, when i think about it you are absolutly right
> 
> //edit
> 
> ...



Thanks :33


----------



## DreadTalon (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw this movie probably 16 years ago, it was about a guy that picks up a bum on the side of the road to help him do some household chores, however, he can't get rid of the guy and he starts to take over his life.


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2010)

What movie is it where Steven Segal is shooting up a whole bunch of kids, like a little girl/boy eating a ice cream cone then BAM!, huge hole through the kids chest.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2010)

The World said:


> What movie is it where Steven Segal is shooting up a whole bunch of kids, like a little girl/boy eating a ice cream cone then BAM!, huge hole through the kids chest.



if you meant this: 

the shooting of the kids is taken from the movie postal


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw a movie years ago were a young boy, approximately twelve or thirteen years in age, searches for his unknown father after his mother dies, and his father is revealed to be the priest of the town's church, because they both are left-handed. What was the name of that movie? And does anyone have any information on the movie that I mentioned in my previous post in this thread?


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> if you meant this:
> 
> the shooting of the kids is taken from the movie postal



Thanks, that gif is so hilarious. 

O Steven Segal you are 1 in a million.


----------



## Birdwell (Apr 16, 2010)

A couple years back I watched an Asian film (Asian language, set in Japan or Korea though I'm not positive which.) The story centers around this man who had fallen in love with a young woman during his youth, but their relationship was cut short by her untimely death. Years later he's a school teacher, and he encounters the reincarnation of the woman he had never really gotten over. The only hitch is that her reincarnation is one of his students. A male student. The two are drawn to each other, but find that the whole gay student/teacher thing isn't going to work. They commit suicide together with the hope that when they're reincarnated, it'll be as a man and a woman so they can be together again.

I can remember some other tidbits, if you need more information. Like, one of the things that convinces the teacher that the student is his dead girlfriend's reincarnation is that the kid managed to find a lighter in a pawn shop or something that had belonged to her.

And the student is like 16 or something, so it's not as creepy as it might sound, haha.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2010)

*Help with A Movie!*



Keollyn said:


> Anyone know the name of the movie where this boy finds a hole in his backyard that allows demons to show up.
> 
> Some clues to what the heck I'm talking about are:
> 
> ...



I would like to know the title as well.


----------



## Hyouma (May 13, 2010)

Google might say: 

Never heard about it so not sure though...


----------



## darkangelcel (May 13, 2010)

Is call the "The Gate" with Stephen Dorff


I don't even know if I'm allowed to put download links here 0_o

EDIT: Sent link to you


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

Um theres a sticky already.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Um theres a sticky already.



Right. I will pm Para.


----------



## Nubile (May 18, 2010)

I saw this trailer a few months ago. It's a recent movie that came out either this year or last.

There's an author (or w/e) who goes on a road trip across USA with his brother, and one night he got a call from a mysterious lady at a motel he was staying at. They had a long chat and he's had a dysfunctional "relationship" with her ever since. He's never met her but wants to, so badly.

Ring any bells?


----------



## Hyouma (May 18, 2010)

^Might be:

?


----------



## Nubile (May 20, 2010)

Yeah that's the one, thanks!

Sorry, I can't give out reps, but here's my love and sunshine <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw someone rave about it on a Livejournal but that Livejournal seems to have been deleted.

What I know:

- TV Series
- Almost certainly American
- I think it has had two series of about 12 episodes
- Second series ended in early 2010 or late 2009
- I think it is fantasy setting. Certainly the female characters were wearing period dress type outfits
- May or may not be the cross-over-with-real-world type business
- I think the lead character was female
- Noted for its leading and empowered female characters


----------



## custard (Jun 10, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I saw someone rave about it on a Livejournal but that Livejournal seems to have been deleted.
> 
> What I know:
> 
> ...



Kinda sounds like Dollhouse.


----------



## Barinax (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, here's one.

All I know is that there's a fight scene/shooting scene in a house. After that, the attackers are seen pushing the wheelchair of one of the "victims" and talking as if they were family or something.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jul 10, 2010)

this is all i know...id REALLY appreciate it if someone can get me a title to this


----------



## Alien (Jul 10, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I saw someone rave about it on a Livejournal but that Livejournal seems to have been deleted.
> 
> What I know:
> 
> ...



Legend of the Seeker ?


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2010)

I've once seen this amazing film situated in a (mostly black kids) high school. One of the students got suspended for something but he didn't want to go home because he basically lived at school because he got beat up or something at home. In protest he and some guys kidnapped a teacher and well developed some sort of hostage situation with that because some of the kids had guns. Later a cop comes in and they overpower and kidnap him too.

Situation gets out of hand.
One of the kids is a real jackass (wants to shoot the teacher and the cop, shit like that) and at the end of the film he and the lead protagonist are up on the roof fighting, where they're secretly being aimed at by a SWAT sniper. Then the sad kid who gets beat up at home tries to stop the fighting but then the SWAT sniper shoots and he gets hit and he dies while he was the purest kid in the whole film. Such a tearjerker. 

Anyone know what film this is? I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 24, 2010)

Didi said:


> I've once seen this amazing film situated in a (mostly black kids) high school. One of the students got suspended for something but he didn't want to go home because he basically lived at school because he got beat up or something at home. In protest he and some guys kidnapped a teacher and well developed some sort of hostage situation with that because some of the kids had guns. Later a cop comes in and they overpower and kidnap him too.
> 
> Situation gets out of hand.
> One of the kids is a real jackass (wants to shoot the teacher and the cop, shit like that) and at the end of the film he and the lead protagonist are up on the roof fighting, where they're secretly being aimed at by a SWAT sniper. Then the sad kid who gets beat up at home tries to stop the fighting but then the SWAT sniper shoots and he gets hit and he dies while he was the purest kid in the whole film. Such a tearjerker.
> ...



 ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 24, 2010)

Alienups said:


> Legend of the Seeker ?



Having looked around I can only assume it was Seekers.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay, so this film was made in the 90's I believe and it's a cartoon movie. I think the plot had something to do with magic and there was two guy characters who were like fake magicians. In the beginning there was some random lady that approached them and talked about real magic and shit. I think the biggest piece of thing I can remember is that the two guys had a MOTHERFUCKING WHITE TIGER. Seriously that tiger was fucking badass but in the end it turned back into a cub. I also remember some shit about the guys visiting a lady that turns people who look at her face into stone and getting in a fight with her.

Does this ring any bells?


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> ?



Yeah that's it, thanks. 

*tries to rep*
24'd.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 25, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Okay, so this film was made in the 90's I believe and it's a cartoon movie. I think the plot had something to do with magic and there was two guy characters who were like fake magicians. In the beginning there was some random lady that approached them and talked about real magic and shit. I think the biggest piece of thing I can remember is that the two guys had a MOTHERFUCKING WHITE TIGER. Seriously that tiger was fucking badass but in the end it turned back into a cub. I also remember some shit about the guys visiting a lady that turns people who look at her face into stone and getting in a fight with her.
> 
> Does this ring any bells?



Two magicians with a white tiger has me thinking of Siegfried & Roy. And so I found .


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Two magicians with a white tiger has me thinking of Siegfried & Roy. And so I found .



Yeah that's it. Thanks man.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

Forgot the name of the movie but it was some type of comedy with asian actors in it. There was a joke with a cow in it too.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

The one where Samuel Jackson said "Yes they deserve to die and I hope they burn in hell"


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 5, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The one where Samuel Jackson said "Yes they deserve to die and I hope they burn in hell"



that must be  if i remember correctly


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw a film many years ago in which a wealthy elderly man seeks to have a heart transplant because he is suffering from a rare heart condition. However, this man is very nasty and not liked by many people in the movie. The main character of the movie, a middle-aged man, has a young daughter who is also suffering from the same rare heart condition, but he cannot afford to pay for a heart transplant, so he decides to steal the heart that will be given to the elderly man, a mission in which he encounters much danger and action.

Does this sound familiar to anyone here?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 7, 2010)

I remember seeing a film on cable years ago. All I remember is it had a guy in an airport. All the lights were off and everybody was dead/gone. Then he goes into a bathroom and sees a cloaked figure (or maybe just a cloak?) pissing blood.

Any clue what the hell this was?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

anyone know what the name of a movie( a kung fu movie) where the main character, as a kid, falls in a fish tank and gets electrocuted and then later in life has to use that power and channel the electricity he gained to fight his enemy, its like at their school, was kinda popular here in america a bit


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 12, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Forgot the name of the movie but it was some type of comedy with asian actors in it. There was a joke with a cow in it too.



Sounds like Kung Pow




Nova said:


> anyone know what the name of a movie( a kung fu movie) where the main character, as a kid, falls in a fish tank and gets electrocuted and then later in life has to use that power and channel the electricity he gained to fight his enemy, its like at their school, was kinda popular here in america a bit



Volcano High?


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 12, 2010)

Sylar said:


> I remember seeing a film on cable years ago. All I remember is it had a guy in an airport. All the lights were off and everybody was dead/gone. Then he goes into a bathroom and sees a cloaked figure (or maybe just a cloak?) pissing blood.
> 
> Any clue what the hell this was?



 ?


----------



## Barinax (Sep 8, 2010)

There's one where a guy is getting seduced by a female vampire in an elevator on the 13th floor. When they kiss, she kills him.

Any idea?


----------



## Evolet (Oct 4, 2010)

OK...I doubt anyone has ever seen or heard of this movie...but I'll give it I try...

OK, it was a Quebec film(subbed) and these are keys points about the plot that I can remember...:

-Probably released anywhere from 2000-2006
-Set in Montreal
-Main character is a female detective, short red hair
-she's looking over these two boys, I think.
-One of them is a 15-17 year prostitute. He has brown hair with blonde tips.
-The other boys was 9-12, brown hair. 
-The plot was basically, I think, the detective looking for this taxidermist serial killer?
-I only remember the end of the film clearly. The killer kidnaps the younger boy and brings him over the border to the states to his cabin. 
-Then the detective finds them and sees that the man first victims were his parents. 

And that's all I remember.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 11, 2010)

80s comedy.
The protagonist is in advertising and commits himself after creating "truthful" adverts which get published and causes a sensation.


----------



## doller (Oct 28, 2010)

Cronos said:


> so i saw this film recently, well i think it was a documentary about bildenberg and i only saw like the last quarter of it and i would really like to see the rest of it



I agree with this guy. I may be a documentary about Bildenberg. 
I saw Friday 13 and that was also most popular one.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

anyone remember this:
ıt was a halloween movie,there was 3 witch sisters,they were bad but stupid too 
ı think they were in a sleep for a long time and they didnt know this new world of us blah blah
ı really want to know the name of this film
ohh and one of the witch have red hair,other one has yellow


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> anyone remember this:
> ıt was a halloween movie,there was 3 witch sisters,they were bad but stupid too
> ı think they were in a sleep for a long time and they didnt know this new world of us blah blah
> ı really want to know the name of this film
> ohh and one of the witch have red hair,other one has yellow


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

^Oh my,thank u so much!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 31, 2010)

Been trying to figure out this one for years.

Christmas themed horror flick or thriller.

Dude was made entirely out of puppet wood at the bottom. 
He violated some girl he wanted but didn't want him by humping her against a woodshop table in a basement?
I'm fairly sure the kid who played the weird dead guy in Pet Cemetary played him. 

I also remember it possibly being a sequel.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone remember the movie Twister?
Well, there's part of the movie when they had to go in stopover and watch a horror movie in a big screen outside.
I'm wondering what movie are they watching?
My mother told me she already had once watched that movie. I think I remember seeing a little boy in that scene.
Anyone knows that movie?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

There was a movie that came out in 2010, more than likely after or during summer. All I remember is it was about a dark haired little girl and blonde woman running from some kind of creature, it was a horror flick. And in the trailer there was this little brown faced creature with a huge Domokun mouth that was like opening his mouth up. Oh and there was some really cut up chick that burst out of the closet and attacked the blonde chick.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 2, 2011)

Queen Ivy said:


> Anyone remember the movie Twister?
> Well, there's part of the movie when they had to go in stopover and watch a horror movie in a big screen outside.
> I'm wondering what movie are they watching?
> My mother told me she already had once watched that movie. I think I remember seeing a little boy in that scene.
> Anyone knows that movie?


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2011)

I once rented this movie and I can't for the life of me remember what it was called...
It took place at a boy's boarding school in Australia (or maybe it was England...uh ha ha..uh...) and followed one of the boys, a blond. He ended up befriending this other boy who turned out to be a total looney. He butchers animals, has a creepy hideout, and plays the mattress mambo with his mother. At the end of the movie, the crazy friend dies.

Uh...[trying desperately to remember details] I think they put on a shakespeare play in the middle? It's a relatively recent film, definitely made after 2000, but could also be from the 90s.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw a scene on _YouTube_ from a movie where a character is relaxing at a bar, and another character in the background randomly yells "FUUUUUUCK!" very loudly for almost ten seconds straight, but the character at the bar ignores them and continues to relax as if nothing at all out of the ordinary is occurring. Does that sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw a scene on _YouTube_ from a movie where a character is relaxing at a bar, and another character in the background randomly yells "FUUUUUUCK!" very loudly for almost ten seconds straight, but the character at the bar ignores them and continues to relax as if nothing at all out of the ordinary is occurring. Does that sound familiar to anyone?



I think you're referring to the movie Deadfall. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP1-oquwoL8[/YOUTUBE]
Skip to 1:19. Is it that scene?


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to ask about a movie about a science mission into the underground. Two people (I think) are talking about who to bring. The first just lists a bunch of scientists, while the other one talks about how they need to bring security. Turns out the second guy was right because they run into some kind of monsters that, if memory serves, are controlled by some guy who is looking for the last piece to assemble some magic artifact.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 6, 2011)

*looking for a cartoons*

Not sure if this is the right section but here's a thread to ask others for help finding a cartoon 


I'll start out by saying I'm looking for a street Basketball cartoon where the majority of the characters are dogs, but the main character is a Grasshopper


Anoter cartoon I just remembered i'd liked to know the name of is also about dogs, but a Dog detective(german sheepherd)


Might any of you know the cartoons in question? (both should be from the 90's)


*
Got a need for help to remember a cartoon ask away*

)it's the purpose of the thread after all  )


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 6, 2011)

If its about western animation, it should be in the "theatre" section.

As for your question, no idea. Try googling it?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 7, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Not sure if this is the right section but here's a thread to ask others for help finding a cartoon
> 
> 
> I'll start out by saying I'm looking for a street Basketball cartoon where the majority of the characters are dogs, but the main character is a Grasshopper
> ...



the german title for the first series was "Ein toller Hüpfer".. the english title was apparently "Super Hooper" but i can't find much about it. hope i could help a bit

the other series is named "Dog City"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw an animated movie on television years ago where a young boy was mute (unable to speak) after experiencing the trauma of losing his parents in a fire that also burned his house down and now lives with his grandfather. The movie was set during Christmas, and therefore had a theme of hope and optimism, made especially obvious when the boy regains his ability to speak at the end of the film. Does anyone know the name of that film?



Jena said:


> I think you're referring to the movie Deadfall.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP1-oquwoL8[/YOUTUBE]
> Skip to 1:19. Is it that scene?



I cannot view the video at this moment, but when I get home, I shall check it out.


----------



## Jena (Mar 7, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw an animated movie on television years ago where a young boy was mute (unable to speak) after experiencing the trauma of losing his parents in a fire that also burned his house down and now lives with his grandfather. The movie was set during Christmas, and therefore had a theme of hope and optimism, made especially obvious when the boy regains his ability to speak at the end of the film. Does anyone know the name of that film?
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot view the video at this moment, but when I get home, I shall check it out.



Did it have a calf in it? If so, then I think you're talking about .
A surprisingly depressing movie for children.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> Did it have a calf in it? If so, then I think you're talking about .
> A surprisingly depressing movie for children.



Yes, that is the exact movie that I saw; thank you very much for refreshing a memory that had long been absent from my mind.

*EDIT:*



Jena said:


> I think you're referring to the movie Deadfall.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP1-oquwoL8[/YOUTUBE]
> Skip to 1:19. Is it that scene?



Yes, that is indeed the scene that I saw on _YouTube,_ although I have never actually seen the entire film. Why was Nicolas Cage's character screaming like that in that scene?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a western movie, and the scene is where a boy/teenage guy was having a standoff vs. a large native american, and I remember that they were only allowed one shot at a time, or something like that? 

Apparently, a blind kid throws the younger guy a bullet and he shoots the native american. 

I have NO idea what the name of the movie or what actors are in it.. Help meee.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 30, 2011)

The Quick and the dead ?


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2011)

I'm looking for an old movie, maybe from the 80s. 

It's about a familyman who sees the things a serial killer does in his dreams, but it really happens. At the end of the movie, he needs to save his family from this killer. 

That's all I know for now.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 7, 2011)

?


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2011)

That's the one.

It ain't as old as I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Freija (May 9, 2011)

A guy gets another guy into jail and then gets arrested on purpose just to fuck with him in jail(not literally)


----------



## "Shion" (May 27, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> The Quick and the dead ?



THANK YOU.

K. I have another one for you guys. 

The movie goes like this: there are evil terrorists, but they are dressed up as clowns. One man, who apparently is a wimp, must take them on and joins a man who is a total badass. there is this one scene where both men and the clowns are having a shoot off, and the wimp is pointing with his hand and saying "bang".


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (May 28, 2011)

Freija said:


> A guy gets another guy into jail and then gets arrested on purpose just to fuck with him in jail(not literally)



Let's Go to Prison!?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 10, 2011)

It was a movie with a girl who had powers to control animals in Africa or something. Every so and then she would but her hand to her head and do some weird shit. She was a white girl who was brought and grown by a local village if I remember correctly. That's all


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

Do we include cartoons here? Cause I randomly remembered a cool cartoon about a strechy guy who's body could form into different things (and he usually was bad at conrolling it), a girl (a blonde, I think) that kinda looked like a mercenary/soldier, and a talking dinosaur (a T-rex?). They were in some sort of a futuristic city.

Anyone remembers the title? It's *not* "The Herculoids".

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2011)

Nah, not "Plastic Man". Something really futuristic, in a city you'd see in the 5th Element or dirty Mass Effect... damn, I really don't remember. Blob guy transforming into various stuff, tough chick, talking T-rex, set in far future. All I remember. It's bothering me 

//HbS


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 3, 2011)

Years ago, I saw a movie that either at its beginning or shortly thereafter, there is a massive lightning storm, and a young boy who lives with his parents runs into their bedroom because he is frightened by the lightning. His parents assure him that he will be safe, and he eventually falls into peaceful sleep.

Some time later, the boy notices that many people, from his parents to his schoolteachers to his friends, are acting in very unusual manners, but he cannot quite discern what is wrong with them. Eventually, through many twists and turns, he learns that the lightning storm at the beginning of the movie was actually caused by beings from outer spaces invading his hometown, and they are controlling people by inserting tiny needle-like devices into their spines through their necks. Plus, the aliens use copper as a fuel source, so they have their human minions take whatever copper they can find to bring to their mothership. Other scenes I recall were a large device, like a circular saw blade, digging tunnels for the aliens, and the boy's school principal, under the control of the aliens, referring to his as a "poor little thing," and the leader of the aliens, a brain-like entity, repeating her words in a very creepy voice.

Eventually, through events I cannot recall, the aliens are defeated, and the humans under their control are freed. It seems that everything is back to normal and that the movie shall end there, but then, several days later, there is another lightning storm, very much like the one at the beginning of the film, and the boy again runs into his parents' bedroom, but this time, the audience does not see inside the room; all we see is the boy opening the door, and then a look of pure terror crosses his face, and the movie ends there, with the credits scrolling after that.

That final scene, which suggests that not everything is well for the boy, is what I recall most about that film, so if anyone here has any knowledge of the film of which I speak, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 3, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Years ago, I saw a movie that either at its beginning or shortly thereafter, there is a massive lightning storm, and a young boy who lives with his parents runs into their bedroom because he is frightened by the lightning. His parents assure him that he will be safe, and he eventually falls into peaceful sleep.
> 
> Some time later, the boy notices that many people, from his parents to his schoolteachers to his friends, are acting in very unusual manners, but he cannot quite discern what is wrong with them. Eventually, through many twists and turns, he learns that the lightning storm at the beginning of the movie was actually caused by beings from outer spaces invading his hometown, and they are controlling people by inserting tiny needle-like devices into their spines through their necks. Plus, the aliens use copper as a fuel source, so they have their human minions take whatever copper they can find to bring to their mothership. Other scenes I recall were a large device, like a circular saw blade, digging tunnels for the aliens, and the boy's school principal, under the control of the aliens, referring to his as a "poor little thing," and the leader of the aliens, a brain-like entity, repeating her words in a very creepy voice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Do we include cartoons here? Cause I randomly remembered a cool cartoon about a strechy guy who's body could form into different things (and he usually was bad at conrolling it), a girl (a blonde, I think) that kinda looked like a mercenary/soldier, and a talking dinosaur (a T-rex?). They were in some sort of a futuristic city.
> 
> Anyone remembers the title? It's *not* "The Herculoids".
> 
> //HbS





Hunted by sister said:


> Nah, not "Plastic Man". Something really futuristic, in a city you'd see in the 5th Element or dirty Mass Effect... damn, I really don't remember. Blob guy transforming into various stuff, tough chick, talking T-rex, set in far future. All I remember. It's bothering me
> 
> //HbS


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, that was the film; thank you so very much for reminding me of its title,a s it has been so long since I last saw it.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay guys maybe you can help me remember this old cartoon. It probably aired during the early to mid nineties but all I can remember was this show had dracula in it and he turned a young student into a werewolf. And from the other episodes I've skimmed or can kind of remember he later on gains control his wolf form and joins up with other monster hunters (I think) to face off against dracula and his minions. i think the title had Monster in it i'm not certain however no matter how much I search and google I can't seem to find it. So if any of you guys know what I'm talking about or can lend some suggestions I would be most grateful seeing as how I've been trying to watch this show again.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 12, 2011)

Fate115 said:


> Okay guys maybe you can help me remember this old cartoon. It probably aired during the early to mid nineties but all I can remember was this show had dracula in it and he turned a young student into a werewolf. And from the other episodes I've skimmed or can kind of remember he later on gains control his wolf form and joins up with other monster hunters (I think) to face off against dracula and his minions. i think the title had Monster in it i'm not certain however no matter how much I search and google I can't seem to find it. So if any of you guys know what I'm talking about or can lend some suggestions I would be most grateful seeing as how I've been trying to watch this show again.



Monster Force

[YOUTUBE]jJbT119TbSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 14, 2011)

^ Thanks!! Bearwalken. That's what I was looking for. Much appreciated!


----------



## Casyle (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a newer movie if I remember correctly, as in the last 5 years or so and was based on a true story, I think.

FBI/CIA suspects this FBI/CIA member of selling information to the Russians so they get this newer FBI/CIA agent to partner with him and gain his trust so he can find dirt on 'em.

I recall a particular moment... The FBI/CIA is either bugging his office or searching for clues, so they have the newer agent trying to keep the suspected guy busy while they do their thing. They get into a traffic jam and the suspected agent gets impatient and gets ready to walk to his office, forcing the mole agent to fast-talk him into staying with the vehicle.

I never got to finish this movie and I'd really like to see it, but I simply can't remember the name!


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 16, 2011)

Casyle said:


> It's a newer movie if I remember correctly, as in the last 5 years or so and was based on a true story, I think.
> 
> FBI/CIA suspects this FBI/CIA member of selling information to the Russians so they get this newer FBI/CIA agent to partner with him and gain his trust so he can find dirt on 'em.
> 
> ...



Breach


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2011)

A guy wrote a note on a dollar & if it was meant to be it will come to the girl.
Something like that O.O


----------



## Asura (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I have sort of a different request, I am looking for a specific episode in How I Met Your Mother..
it's the episode where Ted and Barney get drunk and go to Robin's place and beg her to return to them while Robin is dating someone else, that's all I remember from this episode, would be great if you guys could you find it. Thanks


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 12, 2011)

There's another film I can't remember what its title, I think it's at least more or less 10 years ago. There's a blonde hair little boy with glasses. Out of nowhere and I can't remember how, he suddenly turned into a cartoon and adventure begins. There was even a dragon and books and he was also in the library. I can't remember more than that. He turned back into reality at the end.

Anyone knows that?


----------



## robort1989 (Sep 13, 2011)

That is fantastic movie. i love  movie..


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 13, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> There's another film I can't remember what its title, I think it's at least more or less 10 years ago. There's a blonde hair little boy with glasses. Out of nowhere and I can't remember how, he suddenly turned into a cartoon and adventure begins. There was even a dragon and books and he was also in the library. I can't remember more than that. He turned back into reality at the end.
> 
> Anyone knows that?



I know this movie because I saw it as a kid. It has to be .


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 14, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> I know this movie because I saw it as a kid. It has to be .



That's exactly the movie I'm looking for~
Wow, thank you very very much.

Sometimes, I just can't let go of old movies that bring back memories.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 1, 2011)

So this was a film I used to see on HBO all the time a while back, can't remember the name and I really want to see it again. It was about a black guy who had a fight with his girlfriend, and on his way to apologize, he stops at a convenience store and gets held up when the store is robbed by three robbers, two of the robbers duck out but the third robber stays and he's robbing the store because he wants to get money to get back to Mexico so he can bury his dead father who he brought along in a casket or something. Also everyone thinks the black guy is like Mike Tyson or someone famous like that.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 1, 2011)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> So this was a film I used to see on HBO all the time a while back, can't remember the name and I really want to see it again. It was about a black guy who had a fight with his girlfriend, and on his way to apologize, he stops at a convenience store and gets held up when the store is robbed by three robbers, two of the robbers duck out but the third robber stays and he's robbing the store because he wants to get money to get back to Mexico so he can bury his dead father who he brought along in a casket or something. Also everyone thinks the black guy is like Mike Tyson or someone famous like that.



Sounds like  with Jamie Foxx. Lol @ the Doritos scene.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you, that's it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys im looking for a certain movie(s) that I saw a very long time ago. Bear with me as I only remember bits and pieces. Anyways, I remember it was a "dinosaur marathon" or something like that as there was dinosaur movies playing back to back. This was around ten years ago I think. There was a certain movie where people were running away from some kind of semi-mechanized T-Rex and other scenes with greenish raptors attacking people. This is all I really remember.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

lol, _Jurassic Park?_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw an advertisement for Coca-Cola years ago, in which two police detectives arrive at a large building, where a gang of criminals is trapped inside by regular officers. The officers announce that they have disabled the air conditioning inside the building and that the temperature inside of it is very high, so the detectives bring forth a bucket filled with cold Coca-Cola and deliberately drink it in view of the criminals to lure them out of the building.

Has anyone else seen this advertisement, and, if so, can you find it on YouTube or another video hosting website, or tell me the year in which the advertisement was released, so that I am find it myself? Thank you very much.


----------



## hellohi (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been looking for an Anime movie for some time now. I saw it as a child, maybe 6-7 years ago. I don't know much about it but I'll list what I do know....

The setting is somewhere in Japan, modern day. There is a killer, I remember a scene in a subway where he is chasing a girl on the tracks. He has short white/blonde hair I believe and he has a piece of rock/crystal hanging around his neck and he uses that as his weapon to kill his victims.

I believe the movie has psychics. There was a scene where a woman came in and touched a toy teddy bear and she saw what the teddy bear saw, relating to a killing I think or something like that.
There is also this young boy with black hair, he has some form of magic powers that take on the form of white doves/birds.

In the beginning of the movie, I think there is a guy who's arm was cut off and the blood gushing from his arm takes the form of a demon/dog. IDk.

I have been wondering what this movie was for a long time and still don't know


----------



## Gedatsu (Jan 14, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> A guy wrote a note on a dollar & if it was meant to be it will come to the girl.
> Something like that O.O



Serendipity


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 27, 2012)

A film about a certain guy's girlfriend murdered in an old place. Her death was mystery then new girl who looks like the guy's girlfriend come. They have many things in common and even their signature was almost the same. The name of the girlfriend who died was Mary Ann or something.
This new girl seemed to be haunting by the ghost of Mary Ann always dreaming of her death which finally lead her to the place she was murdered and discover how Mary Ann died. She almost died as well but the boyfriend saved her and the boyfriend died in the end.

Anyone knows that?


----------



## urca (Feb 6, 2012)

There's a film that im looking for,i watched only some scenes of it so heres the scenes that i watched.
The first scene : a japanese girl who can't talk with two cops and they want to meet her father and they tell her that its nothing bad,they just want to talk to him,then she goes to her house and her dad left her a message saying 'i waited for you,but i have an important meeting,i left you the bento box' something like that.
The second scene : the girl who can't talk and her friend talking (with Sign language) about the cops,her friend says they're not convinced arent they?the girl who cant talk says they're new cops,and the girl who cant talk says she liked one of the two cops then her friend laughs and says baka.
Any idea whats this film?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2012)

urca said:


> There's a film that im looking for,i watched only some scenes of it so heres the scenes that i watched.
> The first scene : a japanese girl who can't talk with two cops and they want to meet her father and they tell her that its nothing bad,they just want to talk to him,then she goes to her house and her dad left her a message saying 'i waited for you,but i have an important meeting,i left you the bento box' something like that.
> The second scene : the girl who can't talk and her friend talking (with Sign language) about the cops,her friend says they're not convinced arent they?the girl who cant talk says they're new cops,and the girl who cant talk says she liked one of the two cops then her friend laughs and says baka.
> Any idea whats this film?



Babel

**


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Years ago, I saw an anti-drug advertisement where a young boy of about twelve or thirteen years is walking down a street with friends, another boy the same age as him approaches him, holds up a cigarette, and asks, "Hey, man: wanna get high?" The first boy responds by saying, "No way, that stuff is for losers," and then continues to walk with his friends. Has anyone here seen that advertisement, and if so, can you provide a link to it?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess I'll start out by saying that I'm a 90's kid, if that helps any in identifying the movie. 

My memory is fuzzy and I only remember bits and pieces of the movie so bear with me.

I remember an animated film (it might have been by Disney but I'm not sure) that involved a poor guy who had numerous dogs that were loyal to him. He looked like a street bum and might have even been one. Some rich guy with a black car and two vicious black dogs would harass the poor guy and demanded money from him. The movie took place in New York too. Towards the end of the movie there's an intense chase scene through the subway tunnels with the rich dude chasing down the poor guy.

That's all I remember. Hopefully someone can get the name for me since I want to re-watch this movie.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw the following movie on MTV, Asiamania or something a while back.

I think it was Japanese, martial arts, but I'm not sure. It was about students and the mobsters invaded the school or something. There was a blond Japanese dude, who could throw air punches or something? 

Can't remember much.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 7, 2012)

Federer said:


> I saw the following movie on MTV, Asiamania or something a while back.
> 
> I think it was Japanese, martial arts, but I'm not sure. It was about students and the mobsters invaded the school or something. There was a blond Japanese dude, who could throw air punches or something?
> 
> Can't remember much.



I remember that. It was . They aired it because the English dub were done by rappers like Snoop & Outkast.


----------



## Jena (Apr 7, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I guess I'll start out by saying that I'm a 90's kid, if that helps any in identifying the movie.
> 
> My memory is fuzzy and I only remember bits and pieces of the movie so bear with me.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 7, 2012)

^Yep, looks like that's the movie.

Thank you.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Jena said:


> .



YOU DID IT JENA!!! YOU DID IT!!


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2012)

If my memory serves correct, the movie takes place at a summer camp for children.

A wimpy boy is sent to the summer camp and ends up in the 'Pigs' squad, which is full of 'losers'. 

One scene I remember is right in the beginning, where the wimpy boy gets 'swirlied'. Pretty much, the group of 'populars' grab this kid, and shove his head in a toilet, and the kid walks around with a blue face.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> If my memory serves correct, the movie takes place at a summer camp for children.
> 
> A wimpy boy is sent to the summer camp and ends up in the 'Pigs' squad, which is full of 'losers'.
> 
> One scene I remember is right in the beginning, where the wimpy boy gets 'swirlied'. Pretty much, the group of 'populars' grab this kid, and shove his head in a toilet, and the kid walks around with a blue face.





??


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2012)

Thats it!!

Thanks dood!


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Thats it!!
> 
> Thanks dood!



No probs, I accept payments in the forms of Reputation. ;-)


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2012)

I was in a bar one night in Glasgow and some anime movie was on the tv, a little girl was being followed by a ghost that looked like a Gillian from Bleach and brought her candy, then this giant monster made of poo showed up.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2012)

Spirited Away




*Spoiler*: _and this is the "poop monster"_


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2012)

Haha yeah thats it


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Haha yeah thats it



Wasn't sure if srs. Everyone knows Spirited Away.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 14, 2012)

I saw this movie at least ten years ago when I was probably about somewhere between 8-10 years old (I'm currently 22) and I don't remember much about it except for the following. 

- It was monster/horror movie about a giant squid

- The people initially try to kill it off by pushing depth charges off the back of a boat in attempts to kill the beast

- For some reason, the giant squid was often shown swimming tentacles first, rather than head first

- The giant squid also had a bizarre cry that sounded almost like an eagle or some kind of bird of prey

I'll be impressed if anyone gets this one I'm trying to remember. Double reps for whoever figures it out.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2012)

was it only one squid or a mother with its child? If yes, it could be this:


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2012)

There is this film i forgot about, it was a crappy film but i just wanna know the name. Basically it was a supernatural film and it had angels (i think) and they fought with these retractable spears and at the end of the spear it could change into a hook (to hook the heart i think) ripping the heart out was the only way to kill them. 

Jesus i watched this shit like 10 years or even more ago ?___? If anyone has got a clue please let me know.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 19, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> was it only one squid or a mother with its child? If yes, it could be this:


Wow, I forgot about this thread.  

Yeah, that's the one, thanks.

Rep incoming.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know how long ago I watched this. I do know it was in school(I think). It's about a man that has been gene engineered since birth and has all the tools to be a successful individual. It isn't a secret as most parent with money are choosing how they went their children to be. I don't remember much else except that at some point in the film he copies another person's signature and does so to impersonate another. Anyone know what I'm babbling about?


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2012)

I think that's The Pretender.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 11, 2012)

Or maybe Gattaca?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 27, 2012)

Vault said:


> There is this film i forgot about, it was a crappy film but i just wanna know the name. Basically it was a supernatural film and it had angels (i think) and they fought with these retractable spears and at the end of the spear it could change into a hook (to hook the heart i think) ripping the heart out was the only way to kill them.
> 
> Jesus i watched this shit like 10 years or even more ago ?___? If anyone has got a clue please let me know.



Found via google.

*The Prophecy 3: The Ascent*


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Found via google.
> 
> *The Prophecy 3: The Ascent*



Hahahahaha  Nice find. That's the film man.

Thanks


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 27, 2012)

Theres a movie about an olympic cyclist from britain and i can't remember its name oh and I wonder if anyone knows the name of the movie which Matthew Perry plays a teacher at a school and inspires the kids that would really be awesome


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh another one which if i am not mistaken Zac Efron plays an Autistic kid


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 27, 2012)

Not trying to be cheeky or anything, but have you tried googling it?
I googled "Zac Efron plays an Autistic kid" and found a movie called Miracle Run.
I googled "Matthew Perry plays a teacher" and found a movie called The Ron Clark Story.
I googled "movie about british olympic runners" and found a movie called Chariots of Fire.

Any of those what you'e lookign for?


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 27, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Not trying to be cheeky or anything, but have you tried googling it?
> I googled "Zac Efron plays an Autistic kid" and found a movie called Miracle Run.
> I googled "Matthew Perry plays a teacher" and found a movie called The Ron Clark Story.
> I googled "movie about british olympic runners" and found a movie called Chariots of Fire.
> ...


The first matthew perry one i thought it had a different name

the zac efron one i imdb'd it and it gave me a weird french title screenshot

chariots of fire i already know...nah this is a one about a cyclist who caused some controversy at the olympics for him resting his chest on the handlebars


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks though for the help bro


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2012)

I just remembered a TV show I used to watch with my parents in the evenings about a female time traveller. All I can remember is that it was in the 90's and every time she went back in time there was a running gag with a woman cleaning the floor with a vacuum.

That's all I can remember about the show.


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2012)

What's that movie where a black guy or cop was chasing a white guy and at the end of the movie they're both sitting in a subway. Only saw a little bit of it on tv =/


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 26, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> What's that movie where a black guy or cop was chasing a white guy and at the end of the movie they're both sitting in a subway. Only saw a little bit of it on tv =/



 ?


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2012)

insi_tv said:


> ?



yessir 
Thanks


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 13, 2012)

okay guys i need help, i just want to know the title of this movie(or novel, not sure if its a motion picture based on a book) i watched it when i was a little boy and would like to watch it again just for old time's sake...

anyway the characters are a girl(i think she can see dead people), an old man(he seems to be the captain) who likes to get drunk and play cards with the dead, a man who runs fast and a guy who can blow air with such strength...im not sure if there are characters but i remember some of the scenes:

-the captain's wife died and so it seems he was looking for a way to see her again because he is depressed
-there was a scene were the captain was being seduced by sirens and his men were stopping him from drowning
-they fought with arab-like men in the desert, one scene was a marksman tried to shoot the captain and the fast guy literally went after the bullet to stop it and had it hit the soldier's spear, making it ricochet to the next spear and the next and the next til it hit the mnarksman
-the arabs kinda have an elephant army and so the guy blew a mouse over to their formation and the mouse freaked the elephants, hence them winning
-there was also a scene where they went inside an underground bunker of some sort in the desert that contains ancient, huge canons
-the ending was the captain finally got to see his wife alive again but it seems that he was only transported to a flashback where his wife was still alive; as he tried to go to her(they were back in an english-style city like London) one of the gargoyle statues above turned alive...the girl saw this and to her horror it killed the captain but she cant do anything and i think the captain, as he lay dying, realized that no matter what you do you cant be with someone who is already dead and then he accepted this and died...

sorry that film is really old and i saw it a long time ago around early 90s and it could have been a replay too...they were dressed like Pirates of the Caribbean or something of that era...does it ring any bells? i think it was based on a novel or something


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

I remember this movie and it was set in the 40's or 30's maybe further back. And it's about kids who battle tops that look like this. 



And this kid was looking for a top good enough to beat the school bully's top, the bully's top was black. Near the end the final battle with the tops the two fell down the drain. Then his dad was in a fight with their neighborhood trying to drive them away by playing loud classical music, just to find out they had already moved. The movie takes place in the 40's or 30's but it looks like it was filmed in 80's or 90's Dose anyone Know?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm also looking for an older film.
I remember watching it when I wasn't even in school, yet, but it goes a little something like this:

An economically failed man winds up finding his way to a black guy who offers him a box of donuts if he can defeat a bus, on foot, to the end of the next few blocks.

I remember watching the guy try and try, and each time getting closer, while the black dude is just sitting there eating the donuts.

Eventually the guy beats the bus and the black dude tells the guy what the lesson was in defeating the bus.

That's about all I got...
Early 90's movie, I believe.


----------



## Kno7 (May 11, 2013)

My friend is trying remember a movie and I thought I'd ask here. From the early 90s I believe as well.

All she recalls there is a scene where two cops take this hot girl is custody. They end up stopping at a motel where she is handcuffed to the bed. She has a thing with one of the policeman during a nice sex scene, and by morning she is gone.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

Romeo is bleeding?


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (May 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a film that I have only a vague memory of. It's set in the 18th or 19th century, and the main character, some kind of rich playboy during that time, is writing a letter. He uses the back of an undressed woman for a table during this. I'm not entirely sure but I think he's writing a love letter, to a different woman.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2013)

When I was younger, I saw a film in which two siblings, a boy and a girl, approximately twelve or thirteen years of age, sensed tension growing between their parents, and, fearing that their parents may be seeking a divorce, locked their parents in their basement, to force them to spend time together and reconcile their differences. Later, several of their friends learned of this plot, and helped to lock their own parents in that same basement, as well. Does anyone here know of this film? Thank you very much.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 19, 2013)

'House Arrest.'


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> 'House Arrest.'



Yes, thank you very much.


----------



## Ae (Aug 21, 2013)

There was some friends messing around at night, near a cemetery and a guy got stabbed by a fence that was bent down. I think they left him and when they came back, he was trying to kill all of them. 


There's this guy in the woods and a female spirit in a tree drag him under the tree at one point and it migth have try to fuck him?


----------



## The Breaker (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe someone can help me out. When i was a kid i saw this horror movie, so it must of been around <1998. Lightning strikes a tree in the backyard of this family's house, it cuts the tree in two, and underneath the tree is a trapdoor, they open it but it's just a black hole that they cannot see the bottom of, so they leave it alone. Over the next couple of days, weird shit starts going down, one of the scenes that stand out in my memory are of, a Big red telephone melting in a persons hands, and the melted plastic transforming into red demon-like imps. That's all i really remember.


Hyouma found it. Called The Gate. Thank you so much!, i've been thinking about this movie for years. Starting to think i dreamt it up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 2, 2013)

Years ago, I saw an animated television series whose main characters were sentient, anthropomorphic musical instruments, and whose main villain was a hammy and dramatic Beethoven-esque composer. The composer hated the instruments because one of them had (unintentionally) publicly humiliated him as a child, and the memory of that event remained with the composer into his adulthood, which led him to enact numerous plans to destroy the instruments utterly, which was the usual plot of an episode of the series.

Does this seem familiar to anyone here?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

I remember ths science

I think it was from a black and white movie. This man is interrogating this woman and she keeps lying so he slaps her, and every time he slaps her she changed her answer until she screams out.

He my *blank* and my father!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2014)

You sure you're not thinking of this scene from CHINATOWN?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh ok there we go, thank you

My Memory had corrupted it apparently. No wonder I couldn't Google it


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, after google failed me, I thought I would come here to ask for help. When I was a kid, there was this one cartoon scene that stuck in my head for years and years where this spooky bird looks at the audience and says in what I believe is french (rest was in english I am sure), "bon wei, bon wei" or good night, good night. This moment was the final scene of the episode and I could have sworn it came from the old Sniffles cartoons or something of a similar style. Maybe it was Tom and Jerry (too many to look through but there are moments where the little gray mouse sings in french), but for some reason I thought it was something less common. Anywho, does anyone have any idea what this cartoon might be?


----------



## Jaculus (May 13, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Years ago, I saw an animated television series whose main characters were sentient, anthropomorphic musical instruments, and whose main villain was a hammy and dramatic Beethoven-esque composer. The composer hated the instruments because one of them had (unintentionally) publicly humiliated him as a child, and the memory of that event remained with the composer into his adulthood, which led him to enact numerous plans to destroy the instruments utterly, which was the usual plot of an episode of the series.
> 
> Does this seem familiar to anyone here?



I must say that sounds like an insanely cool watch


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 6, 2014)

Jaculus said:


> I must say that sounds like an insanely cool watch



Yes, it does, but I cannot recall its name, unfortunately.

Another film that I saw when I was younger was one made in the 1980's (evidenced by its used of Jim Henson-esque animatronic puppets), where a queen who rules an alternate dimension of monsters seeks to enter our world, and, to do so, she abducts a young boy and seeks to corrupt him, attempting to make him commit and evil deed. Ultimately, she fails, but I still wish to know the name of the film. One scene in particular that I recall is when the queen gives her magic wand to the boy, has him point it at one of her underlings, and says "think stone."

Does that sound familiar to anyone here?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 26, 2014)

Any body know what episode of Buffy this was from?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah "The Gate". Loved that movie as a kid. Still pretty creepy even now, albeit also campy.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 4, 2015)

Just remembered a movie, but have no idea what it is.


I remember it's about this girl witch. She's in a school with other witches(all girls). Then there's a scaring game, where you have to scare other girls, and see who can get the most screams. No masks allowed. The mc, is scared by her rival, using a mask, and she screams many times, losing the game. She tells on the girl for using a mask but no one believes her. 

Later on, they all gather at the courtyard because some super famous warlock is coming to their school. He lands down and chooses our mc.

That's the only thing I can remember.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2015)

Smoke said:


> Just remembered a movie, but have no idea what it is.
> 
> 
> I remember it's about this girl witch. She's in a school with other witches(all girls). Then there's a scaring game, where you have to scare other girls, and see who can get the most screams. No masks allowed. The mc, is scared by her rival, using a mask, and she screams many times, losing the game. She tells on the girl for using a mask but no one believes her.
> ...




Which decade would you assume this film would be 70's, 80's, 90's?

And is it a TV movie or theatrical release?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2015)

It had a 90's vibe. Tv movie.



I want to say they had British accents, but it might just be me thinking about Harry Potter, since the castle's corridors reminded me of it.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 21, 2015)

Google

Link removed


----------



## Succubus (Jan 31, 2015)

15-20 years ago I cant remember too much about detials Im sure its a psychological horror movie...In school, a teen transforms into the Ant when kill his friend or something like that.. theres a nasty stuff about bugs sandwich he eats or it was hallucination.. then I turned off the tv and go to sleep for school time

I realized it was one of my mistakes ;( I cant stop thinking about that movie moments


----------



## lucky (Jun 26, 2015)

Someone help me please, I'm looking for a movie.


Two people meet and hit it off.  The woman invites the man over to her family's place out in the countryside for a weekend or so.  She is psychotic and tries to get him to marry her or something.  Her family traps him in the house and there is some torture.  The movie was relatively recent-- post 2005 i'm pretty sure.



I remember the male lead being pretty famous.


----------



## NinnjaHero (Aug 9, 2015)

I am looking for a cartoon that I watched when i was a kid.
All i remember was that the main character was blue(maybe alien  like I am not sure) and I think his name was Blue.He could fly and had something like hoverboard.


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

Then he goes into a bathroom and sees a cloaked figure (or maybe just a cloak?) pissing blood.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 20, 2015)

I suggest you all go to . They solved two movies for me in like 30 minutes.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 22, 2016)

Smoke said:


> Just remembered a movie, but have no idea what it is.
> 
> 
> I remember it's about this girl witch. She's in a school with other witches(all girls). Then there's a scaring game, where you have to scare other girls, and see who can get the most screams. No masks allowed. The mc, is scared by her rival, using a mask, and she screams many times, losing the game. She tells on the girl for using a mask but no one believes her.
> ...


The TV movie was, The Worst Witch. Tim Curry played the Grand Warlock and the mc later played the crazy witch in The Craft.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm looking for an old movie. Maybe late 80's/early 90's.

The premise, is that men from space, are trying to impregnate Earth women. It starts with them taking courses on how to date, seduce, and eventually mate with women. Our mc(middle age looking guy), is the best student and gets sent to earth. When he's trying to have sex, his penis makes a buzzing sound.

I never got to finish the movie, but now I'm curious about it and can't remember the name.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2017)

I also remember part when the dick buzzing
But i dont rmember the tittle so i dont tag you afraid giving u false hope lol


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2017)

@Mr. Waffles thanks for the rep
I would return if u can but dont find your post in here lol
Maybe you are moderator after all so no need rep

Btw I remember a bollywood movie
Kinda old 90 or 80 
I think it is rip off of holywood

The story about woman lost in mountain with amnesia
The found by young man and the young man told her that the were married


The one part that makes me remember is when the boy shows the girl their photo together which like 2 photo put together (it was clearly before photoshop/computer era)

I dont watch it until finish but i remember the girl start falling inlove with the boy for real

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 22, 2017)

Smoke said:


> I'm looking for an old movie. Maybe late 80's/early 90's.
> 
> The premise, is that men from space, are trying to impregnate Earth women. It starts with them taking courses on how to date, seduce, and eventually mate with women. Our mc(middle age looking guy), is the best student and gets sent to earth. When he's trying to have sex, his penis makes a buzzing sound.
> 
> I never got to finish the movie, but now I'm curious about it and can't remember the name.



google says "What Planet Are You From?"

description sounds the same as yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## James Bond (Feb 15, 2018)

I need help finding an asian film I saw a while back here's all I remember from it to help narrow it down.

- Women is murdered for her heart
- Meets a female reaper/death god who gives her the choice of reincarnation/haunt her killer/move on
- Man of the murdered wife tries to solve the series of murders similar to his wife
- Turns out someone needs hearts to try to summon a demon or the devil to save someone he loves (I think)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I need help finding an asian film I saw a while back here's all I remember from it to help narrow it down.
> 
> - Women is murdered for her heart
> - Meets a female reaper/death god who gives her the choice of reincarnation/haunt her killer/move on
> ...



I THINK that's "Sky High", by Ryuhei Kitamura...no, not the one with superheroes in high school...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2018)

Succubus said:


> detials


Details*

3 years and you being long-banned isn't going to excuse this spelling error.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone remember a horror movie where a guy ended up being haunted by the ghost of his obsessive ex girlfriend?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 2, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone remember a horror movie where a guy ended up being haunted by the ghost of his obsessive ex girlfriend?


Nina Forever ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Nina Forever ?


No. The ghost is Asian and the movie is more of  supernatural thriller like the Grudge movies.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone remember a horror movie where a guy ended up being haunted by the ghost of his obsessive ex girlfriend?



Shutter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 1, 2018)

Cowboy stuntman movie...
It was about a young kid who ended up with some cowboy stuntman relatives in either Mexico or Spain. There are no cowboy movies anymore so there was lots of talk about the glory days. The kid either has sex with a hot big boobed chick or at least gets to consensually squeeze those babies for a longer time period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2018)

I sort of have this memory of a movie that I think takes place in a post apocalyptic future, although this could be wrong. I remember a robot chasing a woman through some sort of junkyard...or maybe it wasn't a junkyard, but some sort of slum? This guy saves her and gets into a fight with the robot, which I could swear seemed kind of like a wrestling match. He loses and is killed. Another guy enters the fray, but I can't remember anything else.

I ask because I swore these memories came from a movie called "Hardware", but I just watched that and the scene isn't in there.


----------



## Trueno (Dec 14, 2018)

I remember a horror movie where this guy was making weird noises and licking the corpse of the dead person. I think the corpse had knives in it or nails...

It was definitely around the early 2000s


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2019)

There is this gay movie about a white guy liking a latino guy and the first place they met was either at a bar or a strip show or a club where the latino guy was dancing on a counter or a stage. I've always wanted to re-watch that movie.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2019)

OMG!! Just found the name of the movie after just asking for it!! Even though I've always wanted to see it again years ago! The movie is a 1999 film called Trick.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2019)

tsunadefan said:


> There is this gay movie about a white guy liking a latino guy and the first place they met was either at a bar or a strip show or a club where the latino guy was dancing on a counter or a stage. I've always wanted to re-watch that movie.





tsunadefan said:


> OMG!! Just found the name of the movie after just asking for it!! Even though I've always wanted to see it again years ago! The movie is a 1999 film called Trick.



Glad we could help, all in a day's work.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 22, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Glad we could help, all in a day's work.


Pls help me
I watch it on HBO or somethinh
A movie about your inmate black girl who just got transfered from Juvi
She actually searching her mom in the new prison and find her and join her gang
I didnt get to watch the end.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 22, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Pls help me
> I watch it on HBO or somethinh
> A movie about your inmate black girl who just got transfered from Juvi
> She actually searching her mom in the new prison and find her and join her gang
> I didnt get to watch the end.


Nevermind
I find it.
Stranger Inside 2001
Thanks @Mider T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Nevermind
> I find it.
> Stranger Inside 2001
> Thanks @Mider T


All in a day's work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Dec 29, 2019)

I've been trying to remember a really old horror film where people go through a portal to another reality where they encounter these spider like beings and I think one of then gets taken over by a spider at some point.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Dec 29, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I've been trying to remember a really old horror film where people go through a portal to another reality where they encounter these spider like beings and I think one of then gets taken over by a spider at some point.


Is it  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Dec 29, 2019)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Is it  ?


That's mad, yeah that's it. This brings back memories, I remember helping pick which DVDs to get for her library and for some reason this stuck in my mind but I couldn't find it. Thank you for this.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Dec 29, 2019)

James Bond said:


> That's mad, yeah that's it. This brings back memories, I remember helping pick which DVDs to get for her library and for some reason this stuck in my mind but I couldn't find it. Thank you for this.


I literally took the entire post you wrote and copied it into google.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 2, 2020)

So I want to find a tv show I watched as a kid. All I remember is this.

It was live TV, not cartoon. It was about these kids who had gloves. And when they would activate them, a screen would pop up with items in it. And when they press it, the item or power would appear. Something like that. Help please.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 4, 2020)

Ben 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 2, 2020)

There was some show or movie I saw as a kid where there was a giant battle, and I have a distant memory of it. I know that it was in a snowy environment and afterwards there was lots of blood covering the snow. I had recently re-watched Gangs of New York, but I don't think the beginning scene was it. Whatever I watched was definitely over 15 years ago. Kind of vague, but it's something to go off of I guess.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

This is old movie cant find it or remember name.
Stage magician is impressed by pickpocket and asks him to become his partner at some point their teacher is talking about spacebetween fingers  i think they stop water in air at the end


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2020)

OK, I have a question... the details are somewhat vague. 

I don't think I watched the entire film, but I remember this scene where some robot was chasing a girl in what looked to be a junkyard, although it may have been some sort of post apocalyptic setting. These guys who were dressed in a way reminiscent of a post-apocalyptic setting try to defend her by fighting the robot, but are killed in what I think were gory ways. I remember one dude drop kicking the robot, lol. The whole thing seemed like a blend of action, horror and science fiction. 

For years, I thought it was "Hardware", because I watched that the same day, but it turned out not to be the case.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2020)

When the one watch the most B movie asking a B movie tittle
When that times come, indeed we are in verge of apocalyptic time


----------

